# Win an Overclock.net/Ducky Keyboard!



## Chipp

Going along with us announcing our new keyboards tonight, we're also giving two of them away!

If you were an active member with at least 1 post by the time this thread was created; _and_ you make a single post in this thread by midnight EST on Sunday, Feb 20th; you'll be entered to win either a DK 9008-BEPLB Special Edition keyboard, or a DK 9008-CELLB keyboard. We'll randomly select the winner for each of those early Monday morning.

Good luck!









_UPDATE:_
The early... duck gets the... keyboard?







Well, something like that anyways.







A third keyboard will be given away in just a handful of hours! *Winner:* Congratulations, BlkDrgn28! You've won the early duck prize! Please PM me your shipping info.









_UPDATE 2:_

Winner of the CELLB is darksideleader!
Winner of the special edition BEPLB is [email protected]!










Please PM me your shipping address, and thanks to all who entered!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I'm in!


----------



## torquejunky

I'm in


----------



## Monster34

In!


----------



## GOTFrog

Im so in


----------



## Skripka

Pick Me Me Me!!









Cookies are available as encouragement.


----------



## Fletcherea

Wow, amazing promo, in for sure!


----------



## KBcobra

In!


----------



## Skoobs

o.o i want!


----------



## ianx

In =)


----------



## staryoshi

Winner winner chicken dinner. AKA "In"


----------



## W4LNUT5

Wow Thanks

In Please


----------



## manfaux

This is a great thing Overclock is doing here, $110 is such a great price for a 9008, I hope more ducky models will come along in the future, along with other accessories like keycaps etc.!!


----------



## alexanat

In

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick0matic

My gateway keyboard from 2001 sure could use a refresher


----------



## Randallrocks

In!


----------



## groundzero9

I wish to participate in this most generous offer.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

in , awesome!


----------



## Ikthus

In!


----------



## gsa700

I'm in for sure......


----------



## AMW1011

Count me in! The fact that you are getting products in that would not be obtainable otherwise is really a testament to how close and strong this community is. OCN For life!


----------



## minivancan

i shall be in for a new kayyy boarrdd


----------



## TLCH723

Cool!!


----------



## pyra

How much for uk shipping?

Also in (regardless of shipping price [unless its something insane])


----------



## ryan]

in please


----------



## koven

in.. ocn ftw


----------



## Gizmo

in. could use a replacement for my sold 1087.


----------



## HobieCat

In please.


----------



## TheRockMonsi

I likey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm in, too.


----------



## Liability

Cool


----------



## metroidfreak

oooohhhh. In please!


----------



## SmasherBasher

In.


----------



## Versa

Me want
Me smash to get one


----------



## fruitflavor

in!


----------



## KillerBeaz

in


----------



## CreepyDan

In!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

sweet im in im in the need for a new kb mines starting to fail.


----------



## NoItsNotDavid

I'm in!
Need an upgrade to my $15 keyboard


----------



## [Adz]

Yay, IN.


----------



## TheSchlaf

In for one...hopefully.


----------



## SirCumference

In


----------



## Mongol

Oh, I'm so in! quack quack!


----------



## djk11

Quack!


----------



## Derp

In even though I wont win.


----------



## Lampen

So in!


----------



## Jrice00

I'm in!!


----------



## dcyli

Message posted.

GIMME GIMME GIMME


----------



## robbo2

In please


----------



## Bassdoken

Awesome.

If these were out a few months ago when I was looking for a mechanical keyboard, I probably would have gone with one.


----------



## Skuloth

I would love to win one of these. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## X3NIA

DOWANT

In


----------



## PC Gamer

In in in in in in in in in in!!!!


----------



## jebus101

me me me!!


----------



## Ubeermench

Im in. Give me NOW! xD


----------



## H-man




----------



## FallenFaux

I would love an OCN branded keyboard.


----------



## yoshirama

Woot! In!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Totally in.


----------



## mrtn400

I'm in.


----------



## jivenjune

I bet Jesus would want me to have that keyboard.


----------



## reedo

In please and thank you.


----------



## thiru

Of course I'm in


----------



## Erick Silver

Nice givaway! I'm in!!


----------



## TheOcelot

In


----------



## IrDewey

I'm so in!


----------



## Evil-Jester

omg i hope i win


----------



## Richenbals

The goodness never quits with OCN!


----------



## AdvanSuper

In to win!


----------



## iambald

in


----------



## Swift Castiel

Do want.


----------



## Maximillian-E

In!

Please!! Im using an ACER Keyboard!

The Sticky Keys need to end!


----------



## Faint

Mine?

I'm definitely in.


----------



## dealio

inb4tl


----------



## dropkickninja

In in innnnnn


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In,


----------



## biaxident

Im in!!!


----------



## blackbalt89

I am so in. I've always wanted a Mech KB but never could swallow the price.


----------



## GIPrice

I'm in please.


----------



## Wiremaster

In!


----------



## burwij

In, thanks!


----------



## Goatboy

Im in. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Mmmmbaato

For sure in.


----------



## Winrahr

In!


----------



## Tw34k

I would love to see what the rave about these mechanical boards is about.

In!


----------



## shifty22123

I'm in... don't really see the reason spending so much for these though


----------



## el gappo

gimme gimme gimme


----------



## ShaCanX

I wanna win! I wanna win!


----------



## BigJeebz

I'm In!


----------



## CarFreak302

In it to win it!


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

In!


----------



## Dtrain

In


----------



## Jyr

In!


----------



## 4LC4PON3

In Baby. I barely have a working keyboard lol I hope I win


----------



## Capwn

in


----------



## zelix

I'm def in hate my g15!!


----------



## Blue Destroyer

OMG, soooo in!!!


----------



## wongster

In to win


----------



## metallicamaster3

MINE! Go!


----------



## kidwolf909

My roommate is trying to buy my BlackWidow from me and I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to replace it with an MX Brown OCN edition Ducky









I'm still gonna take a good hard look at them even if I don't win one.


----------



## a2hopper

In.


----------



## Kamakazi

Click Clack
Clack Click
If I win this
I think I'll go whack
That rubberdome biz
Should make you all sick


----------



## BlkDrgn28

Sign me up!!!!!!!


----------



## Mandy

In!


----------



## Sakumo

In!


----------



## kinubic

ohh im in !!


----------



## Mikecdm

I want in


----------



## Toransu

Sign me up, good sir!


----------



## captain_clayman

sure i'm in!


----------



## Phaedrus2129

I never win these. But sure, in.


----------



## bigal1542

This would be awesome! In!


----------



## Mr. Original

Please sign me up.


----------



## PiERiT

Woo.


----------



## metro

In, thanks!


----------



## darksideleader

all in?


----------



## metalfingers

Well then.


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

I'm game


----------



## Strider_2001

in like im cool


----------



## Dude5082

Inskees!


----------



## Coldharbour

In please


----------



## NoGuru

Nice!


----------



## FauxFox

I've always wanted a mech KB after trying out a Das last summer.

In


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## H4rd5tyl3

In, really hope the OCN line of goodies takes off







.


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Want!


----------



## Blackhawk4

In


----------



## DesertRat

In please.


----------



## kpnamja

I'm in!


----------



## BountyHead

In

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## lilraver018

IN Please


----------



## Fusion Racing

In.


----------



## Dawlish7

In i like ducks.


----------



## Blindsay

count me in


----------



## Tom1121

I'm in!!!!! OC.Net is the site I'm on all day at work and all day at school too!


----------



## XAslanX

In, thanks for the chance.


----------



## teajayyy

count me in!


----------



## Spykerv

I'm in. Thanks OCN


----------



## Dirtyworks

I can has win?


----------



## cl04k3d

In


----------



## GeforceGTS

In <3


----------



## mbudden

Deff in.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

In and thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## airplaneman

In for sure!

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## frankth3frizz

can i have it? can i have yo numba?? lol.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTFZyl7hfBw[/ame]


----------



## crazyap7

Possibly the best giveaway OCN's ever held








So in!


----------



## Amw86

AH!, this would be incredible, so broke and dying for a Mech board, can't wait to atleast hear some feedback on these, may be on my soon to be wishlist.


----------



## Darius Silver

I'll be in on this. Wouldn't mind trying one of these newold-fangeld keyboards.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

Definatly In!!!


----------



## ThaJoker

totally in. ftw


----------



## Digigami

in please


----------



## intelman

Sick! in.


----------



## caffeinescandal

in!


----------



## Ocnewb

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## Lutro0

in also


----------



## NinjaRicer

In4posting. Hope someone gets it who needs it!


----------



## FireMarshallBill




----------



## Gouzlan

IN! I want!


----------



## robwadeson

count me in bro!


----------



## grayfox99

Absolutely awesome, count me in!


----------



## bobfig

Im so in thanks chipp!!!


----------



## etherealconstruct

I'm in. Thanks!


----------



## vanguardXIII

i'm in


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## Machiyariko

In.


----------



## CRosko42

( * )< "quack!"


----------



## 808MP5

I'm In...

Good Luck All


----------



## SS_Patrick

in


----------



## HaiLKroniK

I'm in!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Let me in!









<3 OCN.


----------



## Crystal_Castles

in!


----------



## goodtobeking

Im in as far as I can go...without getting lost.


----------



## Segovax

In thank you!


----------



## Live_free

In!


----------



## rocker22dallas

OHEMGEE! i would love one of these. been dying to use a mech and to have one from ocn would be like. totally awesome.


----------



## wayne_sony

I'm in


----------



## Arsin

in!!!!!!!


----------



## dudemanppl

:O Cool beans.


----------



## /Fail

In.


----------



## Rayzer76

This is my keyboard. Def in, and thank you.


----------



## Roke

In!


----------



## jprovido

gimme a keyboard or I kill you!


----------



## Deathclaw

guess this ain't worldwide, is it now?
if it is i'm in


----------



## Murderous Moppet

In for the win. Even though I wont.


----------



## bgtrance

IN!


----------



## N_Scorpion

Can't say no to this! Thanks


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Very Much In!!


----------



## earing

Awesome keyboards for awesome people from an awesome forum. Sounds good to me. Totally in.


----------



## Cata1yst

why not?


----------



## wumpus

in ftw!


----------



## EVILNOK

In please.


----------



## reaper~

I'm in! Thank you!


----------



## FiveFingerDiscount

Wow! These look AWESOME!

Let's hope my first mechanical keyboard is a free one! In!


----------



## Sainesk

sweet contest, in!


----------



## kz26

Do want!


----------



## hitrun222

I am so in! Would love to have one of these, and if I don't win, I'll just buy one.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

duck duck... GOOSE!

Give meh teh DUCKAY!


----------



## steve10

Most definitely in!


----------



## cerhem293

In!


----------



## Drexra

One of these will go great in my dorm room!


----------



## pmrballer123

so in these keyboards are so sick!


----------



## Citra

In.


----------



## s-x

In for the loss


----------



## johnnyxbl4ze

in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub

in


----------



## Outcasst

In!


----------



## sbao26975

In


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In!


----------



## KILLER_K

In and thanks.


----------



## Salami991

I'm in ^^.


----------



## Aznx630

so in


----------



## pRenoM

Like omg!!!..I am ..tottaly in..Omg omg


----------



## drb328

In!


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

In for going mechanical to replace my Razer Tarantula! Please and thank you







Awesome stuff as always OCN


----------



## Maxxa

in sweet!


----------



## PrimeSLP

Im in!


----------



## AblueXKRS

Hello, keyboard!


----------



## Syrillian

"In!"


----------



## Cncrcmoto

In, these keyboards look sweet!


----------



## redhat_ownage

do want


----------



## Azakai

I'm in.


----------



## Behemoth777

Totally in.


----------



## Transhour

why not, i'm in









need a good replacement for this 4 year old wireless







hehehe.


----------



## Vboogs

In!


----------



## AgentHydra




----------



## Hysteria~

I LOVE Ducky's stuff! In!


----------



## Voidsplit

In!


----------



## BadApathy

I would love one of these


----------



## OwnedINC

In.


----------



## ounderfla69

In


----------



## musashin

In for one


----------



## Intense

Im in for an epic keyboard


----------



## RedAndBlueNotebook

I'm in!


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

In!!


----------



## gtsteviiee

I am in!


----------



## uncholowapo

In!!!!


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

in!


----------



## newt111

in!


----------



## bl1nk

In! If I win, look out for a G15 in the freebies section.


----------



## ttaylor0024

In


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'm in!


----------



## hli53194

Would be a great chance to venture into the world of mechanical keyboards. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## squad

Im so in!!!!!!


----------



## nodeuce

Definitely in, woo!


----------



## RussianJ

I'm in. My 15 year old board could Finally retire.


----------



## CpBoy

In


----------



## aChao

ahh i want one!!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Cant pass this chance up. would by one but having a hard enough time from the wife for wanting to upgrade graphics and monitor.


----------



## eseb1

In.


----------



## MeeMoo220

In Please!


----------



## [nK]Sharp

In, if I win I would probably smash my current keyboard


----------



## hitman1985

im in


----------



## CapDubOh

In


----------



## SgtSpike

Entry!


----------



## sdla4ever

I'm in for the win


----------



## jbobb

In. Thanks!


----------



## SteveLogic

NICE! im in, thanks!


----------



## foilfence

*joins*


----------



## Xapoc

In!


----------



## fishman78

%100 in please. And thanks!


----------



## BinaryBird

Count me in......


----------



## SalisburySteak

In!!!!


----------



## turtleslikejohn

Fingers crossed, in
I really need these


----------



## SongofStorms

I just saw the keyboard announcement a few min ago







I'm in!


----------



## -iceblade^

in please


----------



## NuclearCrap

I'm in.


----------



## Morizuno

in in in


----------



## Diogo

If this is worldwide, I'm in FTW!!!


----------



## azianai

single post!


----------



## Mr. Chocolate

in


----------



## mastertrixter

IN!!!

when are we going to see more ocn branded stuff??


----------



## gus4real

i'm in


----------



## jam3s

in, thanks OCN


----------



## E_man

In!


----------



## slothfish

Oh mah goodness I'm in!


----------



## nagle3092

OMG OMG OMG!!!! In please!


----------



## Kaldari




----------



## DOOOLY

In In In In In !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John "The Man" R

Maybe I can get lucky for once.


----------



## Aestylis

In Thanks!


----------



## Ysbl

In!


----------



## JoshuaaT

In!


----------



## Baskt_Case

Sweet! In for sure. Totally been wanting a high-end keyboard forever but its like the last thing on the list, always on a budget.


----------



## Blishdot

I am in


----------



## uno_zapdos_tres

Count me in!


----------



## muels7

In!


----------



## iGustopher

Count me in!


----------



## azkid110

In!


----------



## kzinti1

I'd like to win one of these. Just to find out exactly what they are. Actual details are very few.


----------



## mykah89

Gotta win it to be in it!


----------



## Cavi

Fantastic giveaway! Thanks!


----------



## jammo2k5

In


----------



## kpopsaranghae

I'm in! ^^


----------



## yksas

i am iiiin


----------



## Clox

Count me in please.


----------



## MrBalll

Definitely in.


----------



## shinyboy

Count me in


----------



## BenRK

I wouldn't mind being in.


----------



## godofdeath

so wanna be innnnnn


----------



## MIGhunter

Count me in, my Microsoft KB sucks!


----------



## hyujmn

I want it!


----------



## Rebelord

I'm in. Definatly look forward to this. xD


----------



## adizz

In

Thanks OCN.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Awesome give away, me me me lol


----------



## Flatline

Me. Pick me. Please. Pretty please.


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t


----------



## Jacka




----------



## charlie97

I...... want...... KEYBOARD


----------



## Cerberus

WOO!, im in!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Hey guys! Woop OCN!
Just looked at the KBs, amazing job guys!


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Ducky Ducky! Yes Please! =P


----------



## wire

Would love one of these!!! Thanks OCN.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Im in for the win!


----------



## jhaze84

Duckyyy


----------



## KamuiRSX

Woot I'm in...nice keyboards but too bad no LED backlighting


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Why not.... OCN !! FTW !!


----------



## Velathawen

in =)


----------



## 5starGeneral Alphasnake

I like the keyboard. The keyboard i have right now the keys are small....
So im in.


----------



## AdmRose

In


----------



## BlueLights

In! =D


----------



## IKIKUINTHENUTZ

I'm in all of it


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In. Thanks so much.


----------



## killabytes

I'm in. Even though I never win anything!


----------



## Shozzking

I'm in

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## The Mad Mule

Down like a clown! Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Cpyro

This would go nice with my new PC bought completely off the OCN FS section







count me in


----------



## [email protected]

In! Thanks, ocn!


----------



## onoz

Please let me have it!!


----------



## Sno

In please


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

cool!


----------



## yann3804

Totally in!!!!!


----------



## Phoriver

So in! Ty


----------



## ez12a

oh what the hell, im in!


----------



## nist7

Overclock.net FTW!


----------



## beoagate

I'm in as well!


----------



## beers

Yes, please!
Thanks guys.


----------



## J.Harris

In in in!!!!


----------



## Rayzer

Awesome!


----------



## Boi 1da

In!!!


----------



## harishgayatri

I am in. Would love to win one of these.

Regards,


----------



## RAFFY

Count me in!


----------



## gdawg33

In!


----------



## Wabbits

I'm in.


----------



## Shiveron

In!

Awesome


----------



## Enigma8750

I'm in and I signed up on the website to participate in its growth. God Bless.


----------



## bmasq

i r in


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

in to win

my sister has been bugging me for a mek keyboard for sum time now
maybe she can have my old one (if I win this)


----------



## C101

Looks cool.


----------



## JedixJarf

Ill bear your children!


----------



## rsfkevski

I'm in







Thanks OCN!!


----------



## Metal425

In!

Thanks for the awesome promo.


----------



## Wubble

These keyboards look awesome
In it to win it.


----------



## BlackHoleSon

In!!!!!!!


----------



## supercole

Im in!!!







Those keyboards are so nice.


----------



## Zigee

Entering for some awesomeness.


----------



## Rpg2

I'm in.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I can own some OCN gear? No freaking way!


----------



## Klue22

Ininininininininininin!


----------



## Micam93

In. I want to feel the OCN under my fingers.


----------



## ii Wingman

I is in


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

In!!!!


----------



## mgdev

In!


----------



## Isopropyl

Want one for sure!! No $$$ atm so here's a /pry for the RNG!


----------



## Stillhouse

I won't win.


----------



## xxrabid93

In FTW!


----------



## solar0987

count me in


----------



## Bandrew

In!


----------



## TEntel

in


----------



## Mikezilla

Innnnn


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## Alatar

So many replies, but one can try!

In!


----------



## Argeius

In for sure


----------



## Desidero

I'm in!


----------



## subliminally incorrect

hello mech keyboard!

im in!


----------



## hardcore19

COOL!

I'm in


----------



## lizardtastegood

in


----------



## candy_van

Holy crap this is awesome...IN


----------



## AsanteSoul

I need a new keyboard...i got a crappy dell


----------



## charliehorse55

Most popular freebie thread ever?


----------



## scyy

I'm in.


----------



## Chipp

The early... duck gets the... keyboard?







Well, something like that anyways.







A third keyboard will be given away in just a handful of hours!


----------



## elson

I am all over this! IN! Those keyboards are awesome


----------



## p-saurus

I would definitely like one of these. I'm sick of my Lachesis.


----------



## Black Magix

im in!


----------



## bluedevil

In!


----------



## Itharus

So in!


----------



## cazza1938812

in like Flynn...

Errol Flynn


----------



## Shroud

Count me in! Just told the fiancée how nice they were and our bank account may be missing 140 bucks sometime soon.


----------



## nathris

In.


----------



## Code Geass

In!


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## Pir

In


----------



## tiramoko

im in. my bro needs a new KB


----------



## KarmaKiller

Been waiting for these for awhile now.. SOoooooooo want one!!


----------



## Haseo461x

in!


----------



## Monkey92

So in!


----------



## _AKIMbO_

In....oh please pick me!


----------



## cafilubu

In XD


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

In like Flynn!


----------



## JoeWalsh

In.


----------



## wtomlinson

in please.


----------



## win7

My model M is too loud; I use could use another mechanical keyboard >_>


----------



## Kick

innnnnnnnn


----------



## luvsan

moar keyboard please k thx.


----------



## Zekz

yeah.


----------



## outtamymind

might as well try my luck at this one. luck's got to start coming back sooner or later lol


----------



## sh1nt4x

in for win


----------



## pioneerisloud

Epically DO WANT!!!!








Count me in!!


----------



## Poisoner

Count me in please and thank you.


----------



## Sov90

Eh, why not?


----------



## Camaro5

In for the win!


----------



## 8-Ball

In :d


----------



## H.R.Pufnstuf

In! Maybe I will get lucky and end my search for a Mech Keyboard right here!


----------



## straha

I am in. I need something to play with while I am waiting for the 1155 motherboards to come in.


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Yes! I have been looking at getting a mech keyboard for a while now. Even if I don't win, it gives me a perfect excuse to drop the cash for a high quality keyboard.


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

In it to win it


----------



## Regamaster

In.. even though I won't win.


----------



## MikersSU

Sure, why not! I'm in.


----------



## bfeng91

Oooo In! I like ducks


----------



## PhilWrir

Mememememememe!!!!!
Soooo in!!!!


----------



## Revained Mortal

im in


----------



## Rageaholic

In.


----------



## Idra

I'm in!

Do want mech keyboard ^^


----------



## Riou

win.


----------



## WaLshy11

In~


----------



## BiLLiO333

In it to win it!


----------



## Bacchus451

Count me in


----------



## wcdolphin

iin


----------



## Gnomepatrol

In and Quack


----------



## Marin

Yeah. In or whatever.


----------



## xd_1771

overclock.net branded keyboard!?
WANT


----------



## Faraz

Count me in.


----------



## kingsnake2

I guess I'll join too


----------



## sgr215

I'm in!


----------



## grandestfail9190

In! But I think it's too late? D:


----------



## the.FBI

in!


----------



## h2on0

Yessss!


----------



## Paradox me

In please.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am in!


----------



## Monsk

So in!


----------



## micah_jones

I am in.


----------



## rancor

in but a little late


----------



## answ3r

In!


----------



## asuindasun

In!


----------



## hugo19941994

in!


----------



## chronostorm

enter me in please!


----------



## Volvo

I'm in.

Honestly speaking, I'm more of a chiclet-board guy, but I won't mind having one of these awesome things.

Touched one the other day, and though the keys are raised (hinders my typing a little), the switches themselves feel nothing short of Godly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I am in.


----------



## EfemaN

In! I want one of these badboys so badly... college budget doesn't allow for it


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

In!


----------



## Lefty67

in plz


----------



## Kevdog

SaWeeeet, mINe doSeNt woRk GoOd i nEeD A NEw oNe


----------



## Jehutiy

oh yes yes in!


----------



## Geemaa

am I in?


----------



## zhylun

I'm in! Go OCN!


----------



## ghettogeddy

in ftw


----------



## tommy1993

it's on like donkey kong.

also, in


----------



## rrims

Come on! I need a new keyboard!


----------



## yks

in in in!


----------



## cc_brandon

I'm in OCN FTW


----------



## DuckieHo

Duckie wants.


----------



## MacNcheese

Hello!
(Am I in?)


----------



## Laylow

In. Thanks!


----------



## KonigGeist

In


----------



## ablearcher

you're so nice for seting up this drawing







!!


----------



## aldfig0

In.


----------



## sctheluna

In


----------



## SoJexs

In by the promptings of a certain Tot.


----------



## noshibby

In


----------



## What_Is_X?

in for the win


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

In!


----------



## Suit Up

In!


----------



## SgtHop

I'm in this.


----------



## X-Ringcutter

I want in !!!


----------



## windfire

I am in.


----------



## ErdincIntel

You should count me in...


----------



## xToaDx

so in!


----------



## RyanBlackn

Count me in!


----------



## ohzer0

In! This is awesome.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Good luck to the sale Chipp and put me in the contest.

cheers all.


----------



## Magmo

i want in!!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i would love this keyboard help me get away from razer keyboards plz!!!!!!!


----------



## Olives

In!


----------



## ShortySmalls

would love to try one but can't afford one elsewise !

im in


----------



## adcantu

these things look sweet!


----------



## MemorableC

so in


----------



## tryagainplss

In FTW! OCN is just awesome xD


----------



## 2010rig

In


----------



## murderbymodem

I'm in!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

In !!


----------



## SovereigN7

In!


----------



## Markeh

In for sure.


----------



## 3XPeriment

In! Thanks man.


----------



## Varjo

Oh please let it be me.


----------



## DannyB0y

In


----------



## Ivan TSI

In!


----------



## reflex99

post


----------



## Mr.Pie

ohhh 
thankyou OCN

IN Please


----------



## TriplePlay

I'm in! I need a keyboard for my new build (once the Sandy Bridge mobos come back...)

And I've always wanted to try a mechanical, but too cheap to shell out the dough for it


----------



## shadman

Whooooosssssssshhhhhhhh


----------



## Izvire

If its international, yeah!


----------



## justarealguy

Definitely in.


----------



## max it

OMG YAY!!!





















I have this 7 year old rubber dome keyboard that feels like slime and sounds like it too. But I still take good care of it...


----------



## kmouze

IM IN!!! hoping to replace my janky one "


----------



## Tig.

In!


----------



## derickwm

Count me in!


----------



## flamingoyster

oh boy count me in


----------



## Sanders54

This is awesome.


----------



## Yumyums

IN, those keyboards looked amazing


----------



## _Chimera

Omg IN !!!!!!!

OCN ftw.


----------



## imadude10

Definitely in! Wanna try a Mech board. Thanks!


----------



## denydog

Recently bought a Deck with Cherry clears. Would be great to get a keyboard with a different switch, but I have no money left!


----------



## starwa1ker

Me want!


----------



## voltagenic

count me in as well


----------



## R00ST3R

I'm in!!


----------



## ELEKTRIK_BLUE

im in


----------



## SniperXX

In!


----------



## Monkmachine

In


----------



## Cacophony

I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [-Snake-]

Pick me! pick me!

I'm in!


----------



## MasterFire

Definitively in!


----------



## Zeke311

In, ... please?


----------



## Socko1965

I never win anything! But I try anyways. I hate the world.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

In


----------



## d3viliz3d

Will never win but here's my entry anyway!


----------



## mortimersnerd

I'm in.


----------



## GhostRiderZG

I never win, PICK ME, PICK ME! LOL


----------



## calavera

In for the win.


----------



## BSB27

WHOO HOO I'm in!!! I'd love one of those keyboards


----------



## somebodysb2

5 years typing and gaming on the same dell dome membrane slim key-keyboard has made my hands hurt everyday, I'm in!


----------



## stolikat

I am in!!


----------



## Captain Han

in


----------



## N3C14R

In too!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

In like flynn


----------



## Ezygroove

In....Need a new keyboard this lycosa is starting to do some weird things!


----------



## cuad

I believe in the heart of teh cards.


----------



## birdman

oo pick me plox


----------



## SadistBlinx

In Please.


----------



## Xenthos

In

on a side note, the ducky on top of the page is freaking annoying


----------



## jfizz84

In for the win. Thanks OCN.


----------



## GILavco

Im in =]


----------



## CerealKillah

In it to win it!


----------



## Razi3l

In.


----------



## KipH

In like water off a duckies back


----------



## Willhemmens

In


----------



## Leon777

I like it how everyone's jumping in head first. I'l put my suit and then l'l jump on in







Oh wait... "pick me" please (A)


----------



## ispasion22

I like that.


----------



## Xye

These Look Interesting.


----------



## SirLagALot

In please


----------



## Odyn

Count me in. Papa needs a brand new ... bag ...?


----------



## terence52

god i want in as well. i love the way the ducky 1087 felt when i had the chance to use it. LOL.


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Sweet, in.


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

totally in! awesome prizes


----------



## fshizl

in for the duck!


----------



## Nostrano

I'm in


----------



## Vowels

Yeeeees! I've always wanted a mechanical keyboard. Hope I win one with MX Brown switches.


----------



## jamespheely

im in - awesome keyboards!!


----------



## xXjay247Xx

In! getting tired of my rubber dome keyboard


----------



## amantonas

Aww yeah. I've been needing one of these for a long time.
In.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

good luck me ":}


----------



## Use

Id like a new keyboard. Mines 12 years old


----------



## rpsgc

Nooooooooooooo I'm too late for the ducky


----------



## netic

Would be awesome to finally try a mech keyboard. Count me in!


----------



## Pabs

I'm in


----------



## 2qwik2katch

i want a free keyboard.


----------



## Munkypoo7

In


----------



## Spade616

awesome!!! im in


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

In.


----------



## ljason8eg

In!


----------



## LuKrype

im in


----------



## Sizuke

Reporting in for great keyboard win


----------



## DiNet

in for duck


----------



## numbers_

in


----------



## GekzOverlord

*Swipes Ducky with cursor* In! "Quit it Ducky!"


----------



## Doom

Can I Haz Plz







I'm so in.


----------



## Eaglake

In


----------



## epidemic

in!


----------



## epidemic

Double post.


----------



## compuman145

always in









Comps

^^ does he get two entries?


----------



## GapTroll

Wow! Definitely in! GL all!


----------



## Kiji

I'm so in !


----------



## H969

Me too..


----------



## DarkShooter

totally in, my logitech is dead


----------



## coffeejunky

In please, would love to get my hands on one but just can't afford it at the moment


----------



## zomgiwin

i am very in!
i really love typing on mechanical keyboards... been hosed with a random cheap rubberdome logitech i grabbed a couple years ago for "temporary" use.... it's been a long time temporary keyboard lol


----------



## sublimejhn

Well, why not. In!!


----------



## jak3z

I'm in, not going to miss this chance


----------



## rxsocal

woo OCN. i needed a new keyboard anyways!


----------



## Riks

in


----------



## hout17

In







!


----------



## blupupher

What the heck, I am in, always wanted to see what all the fuss was about.


----------



## soundx98

definitely in!


----------



## chadamir

sounds good to me.


----------



## mrcrusty

I can has Keyboard plx.


----------



## AnonUser

In :d


----------



## Rocker delMaL

Here goes my single post!!


----------



## xira

All in.


----------



## robchaos

In please!


----------



## armen16

Pick the person with less budget.







I'm a student and never experienced a keyboard like that.


----------



## Ksireaper

Im in.


----------



## NITRO1250

In!


----------



## Rai

In


----------



## ericld

So I can have a daffy ducky keyboard to go with my wascally computer.

  
 You Tube


----------



## IcedEarth

My birthday is on February 20th. You should scrap the competition and send me one as a nifty little birthday present.


----------



## fazio93

In!


----------



## Deegan

I'll try for one in.


----------



## TwistedDane

Uhh iÂ´m in !

Unfortunately iÂ´m from Denmark EU, but i will cross my pinkies









My cheap Lumatron keyboard isn't the best thou


----------



## Mr_Torch

I'm in, a new keyboard is exactly what I want and NEED.


----------



## Flying Toilet

Sign me up!


----------



## IzninjaFTW

In


----------



## ghost_z

im in.....


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Count me in I've been hoping to try a one of these.

Sent from my PC36100 running CM7 useing Tapatalk.


----------



## Juggalo23451

In if I'm allowed


----------



## AzuShika

< Is in.


----------



## elchucko

I'm in


----------



## Lee79

Im In. I would love one.


----------



## compuman145

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451*


In if I'm allowed


Couldn't see why not, you're a contributing member of the community.


----------



## usmcz

In for an awesome keyboard


----------



## bajer29

In


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Woah!
I'm so in!


----------



## carayan

in!


----------



## Demented

In it to win it!


----------



## VeryChilled

im in!!!


----------



## Nutty Pumpkin

In, gotta love freebies!


----------



## Darkknight512

In!!


----------



## andos

In from denmark!


----------



## mega_option101

In as well


----------



## gorb

bbb


----------



## Legonaire

In.


----------



## Shub

Posting for mechanical keyboard epicness!


----------



## SupaSupra

Meh, why not try to win one. I'd like to try out a mech keyboard.


----------



## Timlander

Id love a new keyboard!


----------



## T-Willi

would be quite awesome if I won!


----------



## Hatakescreams

Ooh its my birthday on sunday (think i should win as a present XD) 
anyway Im in!


----------



## MR KROGOTH

In...


----------



## slowfreight

I would like to win please.


----------



## seabiscuit68

Sign me up. They look pretty average visually, but their must be a reason they charge $110 for them, so I would love to find out why!


----------



## Hans2k

In.


----------



## Chuckclc

I want in!


----------



## Starbuck5000

In!


----------



## AMD2600

In.


----------



## smash_mouth01

I would love one guys (since my son decided that my last mech KB needed a much earned drink of coffee)

I am in, boots and all.


----------



## Wheezo

papa needs a new set of keys!

In Please


----------



## Dream Killer

sign me up!


----------



## PCWIZMTL

Innnnn!!


----------



## Makav3li

I'm in


----------



## returned4good

Gawd, I sure need a keyboard. Count me in.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

In

I want keyboard ^-^


----------



## razorguy

Count me in


----------



## ibfreeekout

I'm definitely in for one. I would love to have a board like this, especially after truly realising how awesome mechanical keyboards are with my Das Keyboard.


----------



## flowers

in baby!


----------



## Speedster159

I'm so in!!!


----------



## massy086

there,s food all in my 10 year old dell keyboard helppppppppppppp


----------



## Xyro TR1

In!!


----------



## just_nuke_em

In.


----------



## Xecuter2

In please!!


----------



## *the_beast*

In!


----------



## Sin100

I am certainly entering into this competition.


----------



## Krusher33

D-oh! I saw the announcement but didn't see this! In please!


----------



## -Jeppe-

In


----------



## AK-47

in


----------



## ripster

In. Free is a very good price.


----------



## rmp459

so so so IN!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

I'm in plz


----------



## runeazn

i am in !!
i want it


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

In for the win!


----------



## Lotus222

Count me in!

I've been needing a new keyboard for a long time, now.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

I want so badly! Count me in!


----------



## JMT668

Im in


----------



## ogboba

In for One ^^


----------



## Midpipps

Consider me in having been looking to get a mechanical keyboard 4 a while and this would be perfect.


----------



## ddx

in ftw!


----------



## AtomicFrost

In!

I have a Filco with blue switches, and it would be interesting to compare them. I could use it on a different computer.


----------



## Korruptive

Im in


----------



## virtualmadden

Awesome, I'm in.


----------



## Skylit

In.


----------



## djsi38t

You can count me in on this one.That keyboard is super sweet!Wow would I like to have one of those!


----------



## Epona

What the heck, throw me in the hat.


----------



## {Unregistered}

In thanks!


----------



## iamwardicus

Pick me - I need a new keyboard - wearing mine out playing Jam Legend a lot....


----------



## lightsout

In!


----------



## Grobinov

Do want I need to get away from my pos rubber domes.... So count me in


----------



## superhead91

I'm in


----------



## Ninjastryk

In! Thanks!


----------



## spacegoast

awesome giveaway. i could really use a new keyboard...


----------



## selectstriker2

count me in


----------



## Lyfskills

In, thanks!


----------



## kremtok

Request entry please


----------



## Doctor-Detective

In


----------



## eternal7trance

In!


----------



## Shadowrunner340

Sign me up!


----------



## The_Punisher

sweet lookin keyboard


----------



## saiyanzzrage

WOW, love the keyboard! please count me in, thanks!


----------



## Smith

I need a new one. I'm in.


----------



## webwit

Quack!


----------



## Senator

in!


----------



## Jamar16

me


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Im in please.


----------



## Run N. Gun

I'd love a new keyboard! Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## Nugu

I like Duck with dumplings! And overclock.net too!


----------



## Onions

im in


----------



## blangblang

Mmmmm, want the clicky. In.


----------



## compudaze

Let me in please!


----------



## JacobKay97

badly need a mechanical keyboard, this rubber dome one is dieing on me :/

Would love this keyboard









I'm In


----------



## winginit

Ah.... late, but still in....


----------



## skatpex99

In!


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

I am in!!!!!


----------



## bfe_vern

This sounds ducky!!!! Please count me in!!!


----------



## 6speed

Count me in


----------



## Console-hater

In!


----------



## LuminatX

oooo sweet, deff count me in on this!


----------



## JeremiahTheBullfrog

In b/c its free.


----------



## nikkisman69

i'm in


----------



## iceblade008

In and thank you


----------



## 4Brand

In!


----------



## _02

In, thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## FtW 420

In for the OCN ducky!


----------



## Zerkk

In!


----------



## mott555

I'm in!


----------



## antmiu2

in ftw


----------



## MistaBernie

in -- why not, there's only what, 700+ entries at this point, right?


----------



## sumonpathak

am in


----------



## Tucker

cool ocn giving stuff away. im in, i'd like to try a mechanical keyboard.


----------



## pale

In. Would love one of these


----------



## jazznaz

In please


----------



## X-Nine

Monkeys?


----------



## T1mzor

i,m in yea


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

i want it!


----------



## Lige

Sure! Why not. Could always use another keyboard. They come in handy.


----------



## Gorsky

In for the win!


----------



## retro41

If its open to UK folk, count me in


----------



## nakedrampage

Heck yeah count me in!!


----------



## Zulli85

Dying for a real keyboard, in!


----------



## Iroh

ba bada da da da I'm in!


----------



## Hydraulic

Definitely in!


----------



## nckid4u

This would be great for me.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Also in. I've always wanted to try out the quality of a true Ducky board.


----------



## michintom

I'm in!


----------



## Dorianime

If this still on i'm in! =D


----------



## longzilla

Waiting on the tenkeyless, but in the meantime... in!


----------



## 1slobalt12

just built my first pc, i could use a good keyboard and not the 10 dollar walmart one i currently have lol.


----------



## JoePhoto

I'm in!


----------



## Kevlo

So in, unless i would have to pay shipping.


----------



## overclockthesun

I join this site and then notice the contest..... I am in..... now back to the sandybridge 5ghz+ oc thread


----------



## myEZweb_net

Uhhhh OK. I'll take it....


----------



## Yoko Littner

in.


----------



## -Allen-

So in!







Using a 10 year old hp keyboard right now


----------



## PixelFreakz

Im in! not everyday that I get the chance to win a great keyboard!


----------



## Nburnes

In please


----------



## Dan17z

I am in. Would like to find out what the fuss is with these there mekanicol keebards is about. . . .


----------



## rbarrett96

I can haz keyboard?


----------



## Bedo

I am in.


----------



## Agenesis

I'd love to try out some ducky keyboards.


----------



## Neathh

In! for shure


----------



## SKI_VT

In for the Win


----------



## hermitmaster

In.


----------



## gabriela_stanica

Great keyboard, good chance!


----------



## FannBlade

entered


----------



## 0bit

In.


----------



## xtascox

Inn.


----------



## Frank08

I'm in!


----------



## jemping

In for one


----------



## dasparx

cookies!
i mean, in!


----------



## $ilent

im in! x


----------



## Aximous

in


----------



## MechanicalHand

im in


----------



## slngsht

Sign me up please.


----------



## Shinhidora

I'm in too


----------



## spaniel53

In!


----------



## allikat

Why did this have to start while my rig was in parts?

In for the in-ness anyway...


----------



## Faster_is_better

awesome, In! REPRESENT


----------



## leopold1985

I am in


----------



## Buzzin92

In


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

In please


----------



## daxer305

In!


----------



## cloudbyday

In


----------



## 98uk

In4thewin.


----------



## topdog

Awesome, I'm in.


----------



## ascaii

keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## shadow19935

Defo In


----------



## t0adphr0g

I totally want in!


----------



## james_ant

I'm in, seams like a long shot though lol.


----------



## mach1

Count me in!


----------



## zaeric19

I'm in.


----------



## culexor

poop


----------



## EpicPie

in. :3


----------



## 5prout

wow I am so.. IN!!!!


----------



## mib2347

count me in


----------



## Metalcrack

Easy...count me in!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

In.


----------



## Cha0s89

I'm in.


----------



## airbozo

In for the duckie...


----------



## legoman786

I'm in!

Tired of using rubber domes.


----------



## v193r

in. I hope i finally get to try cherry browns


----------



## Pao

in!


----------



## infomancer

:wheee:In!


----------



## b0z0

In!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

In for the win!


----------



## Gigalisk

Need a new keyboard...perfect for Tenebris!


----------



## the_xpert

In!


----------



## dandoekno

I'm down


----------



## Oupavoc

Im in, thanks

oh that ducky logo is actually pretty cool


----------



## dominique120

In!


----------



## forcemasteryoda

not a huge fan of mechanical keyboards, but I need a new one... let's see if ducky can change my mind!


----------



## rx7racer

I'm in, worth a shot that's for sure.









Awesome giveaway indeed!


----------



## 1337guy

In for teh win!


----------



## Aeonus

Count me up, Ducky!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Count me in on this awesome giveaway.

Sent from my HTC EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainChaos

In in in in in in

i want i want i want


----------



## vspec

In!


----------



## Chalderm

In!!!


----------



## Muntey

Oooh, I'd love a nice mech keyboard.


----------



## Infernosaint

OCN <3 I'm in!


----------



## nolonger

In!


----------



## ssblood

in!!!


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

In


----------



## esocid

In.
Just now clicked that duck after ignoring it all last night and found out what was going on.


----------



## PulkPull

In!


----------



## wupah

I'm in !!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

In inininin!!!!!!!


----------



## jach11

in?


----------



## Ovlazek

Yes please.


----------



## PapaSmurf

Here's my losing entry.


----------



## tombom

In!


----------



## eagle3566

Im in!


----------



## KillServ

pick me!!! i need a new one the right hand side of mine doesn't work lol. serves me right for paying £7.99 from tesco's.


----------



## BeDuckie

In, Thanks!


----------



## jackeyjoe

How could I not be in


----------



## galaxyy

i'm in!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

In.


----------



## mdatmo

In.


----------



## bucdan

In.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, can't miss this. In.


----------



## Andr3az

In


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## n1helix

Yes!


----------



## pash1k

In


----------



## LightSpeedIII

Do want


----------



## Rob0tuss1n

totally in!!!!


----------



## Gunderman456

Is the name a homage/tribute to DukieHo?

I'm in!


----------



## tubnotub1

Yay keyboards!


----------



## shinji2k

Meow


----------



## shiarua

meow?


----------



## smashblock

In ftw!


----------



## lollingtonbear

lets see how this goes


----------



## twostepbehind

count me in!


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## Tekgun

is the keyboard overclockable?


----------



## TurboTurtle

In it for the duck!

Turtles and ducks can be friends!


----------



## nagle3092

Congrats BlkDrgn28, lucky!


----------



## Harrier

In please.

Dankeschön.


----------



## vinman46

In


----------



## ssgtnubb

So in here.


----------



## Snowman1989

In.


----------



## Theory

My eyes just lit up! In!!!


----------



## Su77en187

I'm in!


----------



## bootscamp

in....


----------



## Kailliak

in


----------



## Jake_620

In!!


----------



## aroc91

But can it play Crysis? In.


----------



## universeis42

I'm in, right.


----------



## Chranny

In.


----------



## SinX7

I'm in!
Thanks!


----------



## Bob Santana

In!


----------



## CloudCR

In!!!!!!


----------



## gerickjohn

I'm in!


----------



## srsdude

In for Sparta!


----------



## NewAtOCing

In!


----------



## txtrkandy

Put me in the running!!


----------



## Sparhawk

In!


----------



## SystemTech

cool, why not. im in


----------



## 13G3ND

Count me in.


----------



## prava

I want some!


----------



## krnx714

Count me In!!


----------



## Sgtbash

I think it would be awesome having an OCN keyboard


----------



## ramona.tita

A sweet dream to win one prize


----------



## LurkinWilli

Cheer!


----------



## Bikkit

I love competitions


----------



## Foooman

do want.


----------



## Jerry60k

I want my OCN ... keyboard.


----------



## DrFPS

Sunday is my ***Birthday***
Its also the 7th time the Daytona 500 has been run on my birthday.


----------



## andycludge

Keyboardz


----------



## bajer29

Free ducky keyboard high-fives all around!


----------



## gabriela_stanica

Great value for these awards ... a lot of participants!


----------



## Deluxe

Oh man, I want one badly


----------



## OverTheBelow

woo


----------



## alindumitru46

Mother keyboards in the world


----------



## spartacus

Awesome!
I'm in.


----------



## LemonSlice

In!


----------



## RonB94GT

In Please


----------



## snelan

In, I have a 1 in 889 chance. I think I'll get it


----------



## solar0987

im in my keyboard sux bad 5 year old wireless microsoft keyboard


----------



## HandGunPat

I'm in!


----------



## Cole19

Yes Please


----------



## Kyo

In!


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

In!


----------



## strap624

IN! I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## franz

IN. I always wanted to see what the big deal was about.

Thanks.


----------



## Atomfix

Yippy! I'm in!


----------



## JY

do want


----------



## theblah

In!


----------



## ColdRush

In.


----------



## Vermillion

In!!


----------



## Norlig

In for the Win!

Question, are there only US versions of the keyboard, or does it come in Scandinavion versions too?


----------



## m|dg3t

Wooohoo, these keyboards ROCK!


----------



## Tchernobyl

Posting for the hell of it


----------



## Mr.Zergling

in!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

In it to weeen eeet!


----------



## Skizzorz13

In


----------



## Djankie

I'm in!!


----------



## Blaze051806

In


----------



## coelacanth

I'm in!


----------



## cmorin

I want


----------



## omega17

missed this..

definitely, IN!


----------



## Pneumo

Please let me tap that esc button.


----------



## smorgan

I'm in


----------



## Jonesey I7

In so hard. B-E-A-U tiful keyboard, and would love it more than my wife.


----------



## Uaiqoxd3473

And I'm here.


----------



## lob3s

Do want.


----------



## Preim

im in!
thanks chipp


----------



## Mayzei

In yoo.


----------



## Poseiden

i'm in!


----------



## ferhat

in


----------



## tkl.hui

I want me a Ducky


----------



## JesusRaptor

Rolling the dice.


----------



## hheemmpp

I want one


----------



## kingofyo1

in!


----------



## Alienman

quack!


----------



## mega_option101

I believe the prize has been won


----------



## Swiftes

In for it!


----------



## DragonLotus

I'm in.







. Another mech keyboard doesn't hurt.


----------



## Eagle1337

In, I'd love a ocn branded keyboard.


----------



## Blostorm

Clearly in!


----------



## raiderxx

in!!


----------



## Adversity

I'm in!!!


----------



## kmelia17

A thousand answers! How cool keyboard! Let me in!


----------



## Spunkybd

Add me! Add me! =D


----------



## christian_piper

And I as well!


----------



## Lurikrunch

In, please! I love OCN and OCN-branded merchandise(TM)!


----------



## ikem

in, but wont win..


----------



## Stensby

My friend has a mechanical keyboard, would love one with a blue flame!


----------



## sequencius

I'm in!


----------



## GuardianDuo

Need moar keyboards


----------



## rindoze

i really could use this my keyboard is a 10 year old ps/2 IBM one


----------



## Sun

Sure.


----------



## aoc51

In :d


----------



## kona051

ohk, might as well


----------



## NecroPS3

ya im in my keyboard sux might as well try lol


----------



## sivarthcaz

Yes yes. Count me in


----------



## GanjaSMK

Oh so totally in! Thanks for the giveaway! Congratulations as well on the products!


----------



## bluebunny

in


----------



## amd4200

In.


----------



## ACARDINAL

In ftw!


----------



## DaJinx

I'm in.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

<--- That guy is in.


----------



## Rebel4055

In!


----------



## masustic

I'm in.


----------



## Baldy

I'm so in!


----------



## Firehawk

I'm in.


----------



## K10

I'm in!


----------



## rainmaker

innna


----------



## Clawbog

Oh, I'm in.


----------



## minivancan

man i really want one like crazy =D


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I'm in.


----------



## pzyko80

in thanks ocn


----------



## froge_2003

Count me in.


----------



## whitehawk

Awesome giveaway!


----------



## HSG502

I'm in! =]


----------



## MrPwnage

I'm in.


----------



## SGT. Peppers

Count me in!


----------



## yakub0

In please


----------



## ghost2501

in please


----------



## OutlawII

Im in Help a brother out!!


----------



## stanicacostel

I like to win...


----------



## nikolauska

In!


----------



## Kleingetier

in


----------



## Roch

In!


----------



## Ecochamp

In! :3


----------



## shrapner

i'll give it a go


----------



## subasuflorian

Jump in middle...


----------



## Deano12345

Not sure if im late....IN !


----------



## Bear

Count me in


----------



## RyCray

In!


----------



## Churminess

In, just.


----------



## jeffries7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp;12426362*
> Congratulations, BlkDrgn28! You've won the early duck prize! Please PM me your shipping info.


To everyone above.









Count me in


----------



## insaneXIII

In! Awesome giveaway


----------



## thrasherht

In, I want a mechanical board, but have never been able to afford one.


----------



## kyle-reece

I'm in.


----------



## Caustin

In!!


----------



## YannieBoy

In. Thanks.


----------



## Jokah

Count me in.


----------



## Ulver

In! is it still Sunday on EST?! Well, if so, then I'm in!


----------



## Kryton

I'm in too (I hope).


----------



## tucsondude

in 20 minutes to go!


----------



## CravinR1

Its 11:48pm here so in ?


----------



## yomama9388

If it's not to late count me in!


----------



## Fitzbane

innnn.

i want to buy a tenkeyless but i can settle without for free


----------



## PRloaded

in! I think?


----------



## kurosu

I'm in please!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Oh good god i would love one of these


----------



## Spritanium

Great, I'm four minutes late.

It'd be cool if you could let that slide :v


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

I've been a member for years, I love mechanical keyboards AND I WANT SO BAD!!!


----------



## Alfwich

I'm In!


----------



## ispas_ion

Cool prize, I'm in...


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ispas_ion;12465582*
> Cool prize, I'm in...


You should go back and read the OP.


----------



## Ivan TSI

And the winners are..........


----------



## Mongol

Not me. :S


----------



## v193r

its monday...


----------



## Ivan TSI

Don't know but its already Monday 1:31pm and the winners hasn't been announced, isn't early enough already?


----------



## Chipp

Winner of the CELLB is darksideleader!
Winner of the special edition BEPLB is [email protected]!


----------

